# Alexander Fu Sheng would've been 60 yrs old yesterday



## Stickgrappler (Oct 21, 2014)

Didn't have a chance to post here yesterday. 

Alexander Fu Sheng wouldve been 60 yrs old today. He left us at the young age of 30 yrs old

Posted Marco Polo aka Four Assassins I found off of Youtube in his honor. Also has links to animated GIF's I've made  of him in action.

Enjoy!

Alexander Fu Sheng in "The Four Assassins" (aka "Marco Polo") (1975) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

------------

Following up today with an animated GIF set I made of him in Heroes Two.












Enjoy 4 more GIFs here:

Alexander Fu Sheng - "Heroes Two" Animated GIFs ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 21, 2014)

Alexander Fu Sheng 

Sheng Fu IMDb


----------

